

Ask HN: Hardware/Robotics Forums? Need Some Help Here. - huhtenberg

I am looking at prototyping a device (to help alleviating symptoms of a certain medical condition), and I could use some pointers into a robotics and/or hardware hacking community.<p>Obviously not the PS3 re-soldering kind of hacking, but something more involved with building miniature physical gadgets with moving parts and sensors. I have substantial background with software development and can solder my way through a multivibrator :)<p>Any pointers as to where I should look?<p>--<p>(edit) Probably it wouldn't hurt if I describe what it is I am considering building. It's a pressure sensor array of the size of the palm, relatively sparse (a dozen of sensors for starters) and a some component that could replicate the pressure input in a tactile way. Either some sort of array of push-pins to prickle the skin, or electrodes to run weak currents, or something else ... and this is basically the part I am currently <i>very</i> fuzzy about. Need to understand what is available and could potentially work and to just bounce some ideas off other people in general.<p>All this is for personal use, this is not a start-up or an academic research. Consider it a hobby project that could benefit greatly exactly one person if it works out.<p>--<p>Thanks.
======
misham
Check out <http://www.sparkfun.com>

Groups on LinkedIn have been helpful for me as well

If you have specific questions, I might be able to answer (my background is
embedded development) or point you to more specific resources.

~~~
huhtenberg
Thanks, misham. Just starting up, so no specific questions yet. Still need to
get up to speed from not touching any hardware for 15 years.

~~~
misham
Take a look at Arduino
([http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_i...](http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=666))
It's a good board to start on, especially for sensor-based projects.

~~~
huhtenberg
Yup, I have it. Did a bit of tinkering for some other project and Arduino is a
good starting point for a controller indeed.

